# Platoon Commander Notebook



## RussBar119 (4 Sep 2011)

Good day,

I was wondering if any of the Officers on the forum has a copy of Blackdown's Platoon Commander Notebook sheet they could send to me or if there was a copy I could get online? I am looking at making a P.C notebook for training this year and the reference would be great to help me out as it contained some very useful information.

Does the CF issue P.C notebooks? If so how would I go about requesting one? should I go through my affiliated unit?

Thank you for helping out a junior officer.


----------



## Military Chiklet (10 Sep 2011)

I may be still a cadet, But I can search long and hard for you if possible. Any specific date you want/need this for? I have many connections....and I will be more than willing to get you a copy asap.


----------



## RussBar119 (15 Sep 2011)

chiklet,

While I do appreciate your enthusiasm I think you might be out of your lane on this. You should take the enthusiasm you have and put it towards your cadet studies. Seeking challenges at a local level will benefit you and your cadets more than trying to create challenges on an internet forum.

Best of luck to you.


I do want to thank the people who have sent me PM's with the different formats that they use. It is appreciated.


----------

